# Dust inside my lens



## achua00 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a Canon 50mm f/1.8 lens. I noticed there is a little bit of dust particles inside the lens, not the outside, just the inside where I cannot reach in and clean.  There are probably 2-3 specks of dust but it doesn't appear to affect my images.  I was wondering if you think I should send it in to get cleaned out?  Is it worth the hassle?  I guess what would happen if I don't get it cleaned out, will it eventually ruin my lens?


----------



## Dao (Feb 3, 2012)

It will be fine.  Most of the lenses out there has dust inside.   You clean it and they will appear again.  As long as they do not affect the picture, just leave it.


----------



## achua00 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Lord_Antares (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, if it doesn't affect your photos, then probably not.
However, I had the same problem but there were pretty large grey stains on my photos (depending on the focus; if it was sharp and onto something, there weren't any stains, but they ruined photos with a rather poor focus) and I had it cleaned out. All went well.


----------



## dabe3100 (Feb 26, 2012)

How much does it cost to get it cleaned out and what are the best places to do this?


----------

